# about nyu 10 min video



## bilal232 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey what's up i have been working on my short film to send to nyu for possible admission's. I planned the movie would come out to 10 mins, but it landed at 15, would they still accept it, and if they dont what's the best path to take, without messing up the film(by cutting it down)


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 31, 2006)

From NYU website:
Video: The submission must be on one tape in VHS/NTSC format only or one DVD (Region 1 format only) and can contain one or more selections as long as the total running time does not exceed 30 minutes. We strongly recommend that applicants who are submitting DVD's also submit a VHS back up of their work. Video footage of staged plays or theatre performances are not acceptable. 

IÂ´m also applying next year. Good Luck.cheers


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 31, 2006)

That's for graduate though. The undergrad department requires 10 minutes or less.

My advice is to cut it down. It's painful, but it almost always makes your movie better. So many short films are longer than they need to be. Show it a bunch of people, and find out where it drags, and what's unnecessary.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it just me, or is doughnut the man?


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2006)

I think we should change the name of this board from "Film Schools" to "Questions about NYU." Anyone else in favor?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe I should have made a sticky thread just for NYU questions. If we could get representatives from all the major film schools to be dedicated question-answerers we might do that.


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 31, 2006)

A sticky for NYU questions and another one just for Hill Dawson Kane art. Just Kidding.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2006)

> Originally posted by Fellini77:
> A sticky for NYU questions and another one just for Hill Dawson Kane art. Just Kidding.



No. That's actually a terrific idea.


----------

